# Info about Frank Tate?



## EastGSD

I just found out about Frank's passing tonight  I was wondering if anyone knows the actual date he passed, seems this past week. Ill be sending my condolences to his wife Pat but I really think I've missed the funeral etc. I haven't been on the various dog lists that would have given this info and I cannot find a death announcement online anywhere. I'm putting this in this section as Frank was an AKC judge and breeder up until his passing. For the last number of years he has been importing and breeding German lines. Frank was the owner of our Tobe's and Aimee's sire Enzo. 

I knew this was coming but I'm pretty shaken up by this news and had not talked to Frank in the last year  any info would be appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

so sorry to hear this, he was one of a kind, didn't take any bull from anyone, told it like it was.


----------



## Andaka

Yep, that was Frank. 

Sorry I don't have any info for you. I, too, am sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## EastGSD

Yeah there were times I wanted to strangle him lol But that was Frank, he was never afraid to say what was on his mind. I learned so much from him. I got very upset last night knowing I'd never hear his voice again or that laugh  Not everyone liked Frank and I didn't when I first met him. We spent so many hours talking online and on the phone.... I was hoping to see him possibly at the Nationals in NJ this year, I know he's been sick but when he got something in his head nothing would stop him... **** 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EastGSD

Oh one thing that did make me smile was knowing he and Uncus are together again.... Man he loved that dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nan Stewart-Nelson

Hi All I'm Nancy ( Tate) Stewart- Nelson Frank is my Dad. I was his oldest daughter. He passed away March 19 2013. From his cancer.
My Mother, Pat retired from The Dog Buisness shortly after.. 
Dad loved his dogs and I'm sure is surrounded by all of them from His first to his last.
I smiled when I recognized some of the names of your dogs. I too owned 2 of my father's dogs. 1 of his last American Silver Sables Budweiser, and our long haired Beautiful Seargent who was Pure German who's brother was Dad's Pride and Joy in 2004/5/6/7.
Dad was everything you all said and then some.. laughing.. but he knew how to breed and train dogs. 
I really don't know who I will get my next Shepherd From. When your brought up with that kind of German Shepherd for 45 years and Puppies well you definitely just don't want any dog ?. 
Thanks for keeping him in your Thoughts.
My Best to you all, your family and your furry babies.?


----------

